# Chocolate Mousse



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Yes, she is called Mousse...lol
This is a girlie that came from a PEW x Champagne parentage, hopefully she is a satin carrier as she will be bred back to daddy... She was born on Christmas day =o) So is just over three and a half weeks old, and i'm quite pleased with her type.













































Check out my lovely long tail!!!









'Why you hiding behind that thing?' hehe

Willow xx


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Fab ears! She's very pale too - make nice lilacs 

Sarah xxx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

That is totally my plan *winks* She will hopefully produce some champagne satins for me with daddy, but she is to be officially moved to Line One of my lilacs =o)

Line Two will be moved into action next week, when I put two of the girls I got from you in with my Blue Boy =o)

I may not be having much luck with my satins lately, but the beginning of the lilacs is going swimmingly 

Willow xx


----------

